# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  Laboratorio para controladores biologicos

## Marita

Estimados: 
Recurro a un experto en la materia que pueda brindarme información necesaria sobre la implementación de un laboratorio para los controladores biológicos, temperaturas adecuadas y los equipos que se debe necesitar para tal fin. Todo esto es con el fin de que la organización no dependa de SENASA Y tenga su propias herramientas para cuidar su producción de chirimoyas contra las plagas. Con esto quisiera saber si es factible o no económicamente su implementación. 
Saludos
MaritaTemas similares: Artículo: Senasa modifica requisitos de ingreso para productos biológicos de uso veterinario Artículo: Chincha cuenta con el primer laboratorio de Perú para estudiar genoma de organismos controladores biologicos en paprika Controladores biologicos Ayuda - Laboratorio

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Estimada Marita: 
En primer lugar, hay que determinar que tipo de controladores quieres producir, lo cual estará en función de las plagas presentes en el cultivo de la chrimoya, que hasta donde conozco son las moscas de la fruta y las queresas basicamente.  
Ahora bien, quien habla ha estado durante 3 meses en el PNCB cuando era el CICIU, donde durante 3 mese fui capacitado en la crianza de controladores biológicos. De hecho algunos años después continué con la promoción dle control biológico en la cuenca delrío lurín, en la zona manzanera. 
La mayoría de controladores son de fácil crianza y no muchos costos. Basícamente se requieren cámaras de cría, que normalmente son de madera y vidrio. En le caso de Trichogramma este avsipita requiere de mayor inversión y cuidados. Los ácaros suelen ser un problema en los laboratorios de crianza de insectos benéficos. 
Pero como te repito, es factible hacerlo y el tema de los costos depende del tipo de controlador que quieras reproducir. Es importante señalar que debes instalar cultvios de refugio, (con flores, para que los controladores permanezcan en campo). 
Felicitaciones por retomar esta iniciativa.  
Ing. Angelo Soto T.
989155793
Asesor Técnico

----------


## Marita

Estimado Angelo: 
Mil gracias por tu pronta respuesta. Es grato tomar conocimiento y estar informado de un experto en este tema.  
Te comento que esta organización adquiere estos controladores por parte de SENASA y ahora quieren acogerse a los incentivos que promueve el MINAG solicitando apoyo para instalar su propio laboratorio para dicho fin. Desconozco y ellos también desconocen el tipo de controlador que se requiere toda vez que es SENASA quienes les entregan estos controladores y nada más.Quizás puedas asesorarme también en cuanto al tipo de controladores que se requiere para las plagas de las chirimoyas orgánicas. 
Por tanto, la plaga que controlan es la mosa de la fruta y te estaré bien agradecida si me informas a quien puedo escribir, llamar o recurrir para solicitar cotizaciones de estos implementos y del controlador biológico. 
Entonces me informas que el equipo sería: cámaras de cría de vidrio y madera, que más se requiere?, quizás algún equipo para tener la temperatura apropiada o brix (creo que le llaman así). Es decir, necesito conocer detalle por detalle todo lo que se necesita para implementar un buen laboratorio. 
Dime, para esto también se necesitaría una capacitación. Si es así para solicitarlo dentro de los incentivos y que esta organización luego se contacte con tu persona, sería lo ideal. 
Gracias nuevamente por tu aporte y ayuda en estos temas. 
Saludos
Marita

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Hola Marita: 
Entendiendo que se trata de chirimoya orgánica, he trabajado el tema en Cajamarca durante algunos años como responsable del Plan de control de mosca de la fruta, en zonas donde no hay mucho recursos económicos, pues lamentablemente la atención contra las moscas de la fruta se ha dado en los grande valle de la costa. Existen experiencias interesantes como la de cumbe en Lima y algunas zonas en Cajamarca como Chilete y san Juan , donde se está controlando con éxito a estas plagas.
En el caso de la mosca de la fruta, es importante entender que el control Biológico que podamos realizar es una parte del control inegrado, donde por ejemplo el uso de trampas caseras es muy importante, así como el manejo de la podas, eliminación y entierro de frutos infestados.
Para el caso de mosca de la fruta, entiendo que existen parasitoides para los cuales la crianza es algo complicada pues se requiere de larvas de mosca de la fruta para completar este ciclo de cirnzas. en ese caso habría que definir que controladores podemos criar, pues en algunos caso es más factible criarlos y en otros adquirirlos.
Me ayudaría mucho conocer la zona de trabajo, la extensión del cultivo, pues por experiencia en el tema lo que mencionaste en tu primer mail respecto a la viabilidad económica de la instalación depende de varios factores. 
Pero como especialista en el tema de mosca de la fruta, los mejores resultados en el control de esta plaga se han obtenido con la implementación de los paquetes de control Integrado, cuyas técnicas son perfectamente compatibles con la producción orgánica. 
Saludos cordiales
Ing. Angelo Soto T.
Asesor Técnico
989155793

----------


## Marita

Estimado Angelo: 
Gracias por tu información. En realidad es muy valiosa y sobre todo para aquellos que sin ser ingenieros agrónomos tenemos esa inquietud por conocer más sobre el tema, sobre todo cuando vas realizando trabajos que amerita investigar temas desconocidos paranosotros que nos dedicamos a otros rubros pero que por dedicación no descartamos la posibilidad de seguir aprendiendo otras cosas más. 
Entonces Angelo, que me aconsejas, por dónde debo empezar con el fin de tener cotizaciones item por item de lo que se necesita. Me mencionas sobre la implementación de los paquetes de control integrado, dónde debo recurrir o a quien consultar. En verdad, lo veo algo complicado (no imposible) que desconozco estos temas pero necesito saber más de ésto para poder apoyar a esta organización y elaborar su plan de negocios con el fin de solicitar incentivo financiero para este tipo de implementación. Creo que teniendo estos tips puedo pisar a fondo para iniciar este proyecto. 
Saludos
Marita

----------


## Marita

Estimados: 
Necesito tener mayor información sobre la implementación de laboratorios para controladores biológicos de plagas en Chirimoyas.  
Estaré sumamente agradecida. 
Saludos
Marita

----------

